# Tree of hope destroyed on blood moon



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Asaiah 9:10 The bricks have fallen down, but we will rebuild with Hewn stones, the sycomors are cut down but we will change them into Cedars.

The exact same words were spoken after an initial strike was made on Isaral 2500 years ago before its fall, The same words were spoken after 9/11 

That is exactly what happened after the strike on Isareal & the 9/11 strike Hewn stone was brought to ground zero as well as sycomore tree that was fallen was replaced with a cedar tree which latter became known as the tree of hope.

There will be signs in the sun, moon & stars. In the bible blood moons are warnings, Kinda strange the tree of hope dies & then destroyed on a blood moon, There are 4 blood moons in a row last one will be in Sept 2015 on an Armstrong pi cycle date (blood moon, lunar eclipse on certain holy days) very rare event to have 4 in a year 2 on a shemitah year going into a jubilee year. 

Isaiah 2:12-13 For the day of the lord of hosts shall be upon everything that is high & lifted up, upon all the cedars of Lebanon Zecharial 11:2 For the cedar is fallen as the mighty are spoiled.

John Cahn has written a best selling book called the Harbinger there were 9 Harbingers (warnings) given to Isreal before its fall, The exact same Harbingers have been given to the U.S one of them is the dieing of the Cedar tree. Are the cycles repeating & the U.S is ready to fall ?

According to Cahn the fall of a cedar means a nation is getting closer to judgement based in the history of the bible.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Would you be able to consolidate all these into one thread? Thanks.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

My head hurts.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So, it's the end of the world....again?

Good, since I seem to have missed it the last, oh what, billion times it's been predicted.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The only 2 nations according to Cahn that were founded to be dedicated to God was Israel & the United States. Back 2500 hundred years ago the location were the nation was dedicated to god, The initial strike that was contained on Israel happened in the exact location where Israel was dedicated to god & the same words of defiance were spoken as was after 9/11. There was one structure standing @ ground zero after the 9/11 attack it was the church that was saved by the sycamore tree that was fallen & latter replaced with the Cedar where the nation was first dedicated to god. Both nations then went to war in the same location after the attacks. 

Based on the cycles in the bible the Shemitah is key to the timing of financial & economic shaking (the cycle goes back to @ least the time of Mosses. Just like every 7th day Sunday is suppose to be a day of rest so is every 7th year with debts for given ( If not the nation Can come under judgement). When a nation is under judgement each Shemitah gets worse until the nation returns to god. Elule 29 is the last day of the Shemitah & brings the most financial & economic shaking. After the 9/11 attacks on Elule 29 the DJI was down 7% , seven years latter on Elule 29 the DJI was down 777 points which was an intensifying of the financial shakings. Elule 29 is on Sept 13 this year which is a Shemitah year. The date falls on a weekend 9/11 will be last day open before the Shemitah. Every 7 Shemitahs the following year is a Jubilee year which is a super Shemitah 

My take on the above is over the years records were kept & if debt was allowed to go parabolic like it is today the natural cycles would over power the powers that be to control the markets. The natural cycles are about to cause the fed to lose control by 2017


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Someone needs a hobby.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

more garbage


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

It is what it is.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Pleased find your meds.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I shudder to think what it would be like to live everyday with this kind of world view. What a waste.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The info above was obtained from Arch Crawford site. Arch Crawford started out on wall street as Robert Farrell head technical assistant in the early 60s. Since he started his market letter in 1977 he has been frequently ranked number 1 or number 2 by timers digest & Hulbert Financial digest.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

My thread should not have been moved some of the most successful investors ever have used the cycles, astrology, Daniel numbers in the bible i.e., W D Gann often stated the bible was the best astrology book ever written


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> the bible was the best astrology book ever written


ignorance wrapped in superstition inside a fallacy...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> *My thread should not have been moved some *of the most successful investors ever have used the cycles, astrology, Daniel numbers in the bible i.e., W D Gann often stated the bible was the best astrology book ever written


 ... yea, why was it moved down here in General Discussion? Your thread is stock related and should go to Stock Investing or one of the above Finance sections above - even it uses astrology reading as a tool. No different than using CMF to discuss stock-pickings. You might want to ask cainvest what's going on ...


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I wonder how all of those people who predicted the end of the world on December 21, 2012 based on their interpretation of the Mayan calendar feel now? A little embarassed, I hope. 

(For the record, the milk curdled in my coffee that morning, and I did wonder if that was the beginning of the Apocalypse, but it turned out that the milk was just old.)


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

John Cahn was invited to speak in front of Congress to speak regarding the Harbinger so some must find the repeat of the cycles interesting. (according to Cahn)Words of deviance were signed on the top beam by the president Obama when the new tower was built, "We remember, We rebuild, We come back stronger" According to Cahn this is exactly the path Israel took after the initial attack. 

Congress tried to keep quit about the tree of hope being destroyed due to the book the Harbinger.

Martin Armstrong was often invited to speak to congress regarding the economy he said it was just for show because they never listened or did anything he recomended


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> John Cahn was invited to speak in front of Congress to speak regarding the Harbinger so some must find the repeat of the cycles interesting. (according to Cahn)Words of deviance were signed on the top beam by the president Obama when the new tower was built, "We remember, We rebuild, We come back stronger" According to Cahn this is exactly the path Israel took after the initial attack.
> 
> Congress tried to keep quit about the tree of hope being destroyed due to the book the Harbinger.


I found this unlikely so I googled it. Apparently, they put on an event called "Washington A Man of Prayer" which was held in the Capitol building, and they invited members of Congress to attend. But in no way was this "Cahn was invited to speak in front of Congress". This religious group simply rented a hall in the Capitol building and hoped that members of Congress might attend their event. It is unclear how many members of Congress (if any) actually attended.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Davis said:


> I wonder how all of those people who predicted the end of the world on December 21, 2012 based on their interpretation of the Mayan calendar feel now? *A little embarassed, I hope.*


 ... not the least I would think ... only those who "chose to believe" this "prophecy" would be embarassed. 



> (For the record, the milk curdled in my coffee that morning, and I did wonder if that was the beginning of the Apocalypse, but *it turned out that the milk was just old*.)


 ... or the coffee too acidic or gone bad? :biggrin:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One church.........which I won't name, was convinced the world would end in 1844.

The faithful gave away all their belongings and waited for the end to arrive.

It didn't happen of course, but the church is still around today and growing. ( I wonder if they wanted their stuff back)

They just said.............whoops..............our bad.

Those who predict the end by using Biblical scripture ignore what Biblical scripture says about predicting the end.

It basically says that nobody will know the date or time, life will be carrying on as usual...........and the end will come "as a thief in the night".


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Astrologers still make better predictions than economists. More fun to read too.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

sags said:


> Those who predict the end by using Biblical scripture ignore what Biblical scripture says about predicting the end.
> 
> It basically says that nobody will know the date or time, life will be carrying on as usual...........and the end will come "as a thief in the night".


 Cahn is not predicting the end, He is saying that if America does not turn to god there will most likely be an economic/financial shaking in the Shemitah or Jubilee year.

( I say it is just the cycles if the power that be try to control the cycles based on history it is time for the cycles to over power the powers that be by 2017)

If there are signs that a thief is coming in the night is it really going to be a surprise. For one thing if it is day light the thief will not come ( When I slice& dice it this market is the most dangerous since inception of the DJI so if it crashes big time it will not surprise me.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Spudd said:


> I found this unlikely so I googled it. Apparently, they put on an event called "Washington A Man of Prayer" which was held in the Capitol building, and they invited members of Congress to attend. But in no way was this "Cahn was invited to speak in front of Congress". This religious group simply rented a hall in the Capitol building and hoped that members of Congress might attend their event. It is unclear how many members of Congress (if any) actually attended.


 You could be right maybe he was not invited. I heard he was invited to speak in front of congress. On a you tube video head line does read president inaugural breakfast guest speaker Rabi John Cahn. On the internet it says there has been more then one man of prayer events & it does list members of congress that have attended from my understanding the event is held for Congress & he was invited to talk.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

lonewolf said:


> Asaiah 9:10 The bricks have fallen down, but we will rebuild with Hewn stones, the sycomors are cut down but we will change them into Cedars.
> 
> The exact same words were spoken after an initial strike was made on Isaral 2500 years ago before its fall, The same words were spoken after 9/11
> 
> ...


Interesting but how do you trade it?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Sell cedar futures. Go long in hewn stone. And buy a hedge fund against blood moons. 

Or just give all of your money to a TV preacher to buy your way into heaven. lots of people seem to be doing that.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Davis you'd have to agree that lonewolf is sweet & harmless. We're not hearing from any kind of bigot, racist or hate-monger here.

i've mentioned this before, although i imagine it was before your time in cmf. The wolf is pretty darned good with options.

me i like the bucolic references. So many in finance forums are obsessed with mammon, it's refreshing to hear about sheep, goats, pastures, shepherds, prophets, moons, stars, cedars, crops, hay & aromatic herbs.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I knew a fella on another forum, years ago, who followed astrology and planetary cycles, etc. He was an amazing options trader.

Then someone pointed out to me that these stellar-based trades are _not_ that crazy. There are sufficient numbers of traders who use them, that they can create self-fulfilling market actions.

I suspect the same is true for some traditional technical analysis tools. Things like the 200 day moving average are very frequently used around the world. When you have enough investors who use them, and take them somewhat seriously, the trades polarize around these. Suddenly, they work -- they are willed into existence 

For example, let's say a lunar eclipse is imminent. And let's say there are a few large money managers who care about the eclipses. Perhaps they are on the edge of a decision, and will decide to sell. Now suddenly you'll see that the eclipse _does matter._


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i don't actually know many italian farmers per se but among the italians i know, every single one has parents or grandparents or aunts or uncles who urban farm. So do the greeks & the portuguese. A city garden plot can easily feed a family of 4 for an entire year. 

what i hear is that all of the mediterranean 'rents are planting by the moon. Not sure if a new moon or a full moon.

i mean, the moon governs the ocean's tides, who'd scoff at that with a measley little stock buy or sell?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Anything can be a framework for trading. If it gives you a consistent world view, and you have what it takes to be a trader, you will find your way by sheer experience.

Take Elliot Waves. The definition of an Elliot Wave is so simple a 10 year old child can grasp it. Yet no 2 Elliot Wave practitioners agree on what is or is not a wave, or when one begins or ends, except in retrospect. Elliot Wave traders change their minds all the time, they may start the week short thinking Wave 5 has ended and Wave A is beginning, and end the week long because Wave 5 is still going up. Or disagree about whether to use weekly, daily, or hourly charts.

Yet they find a way to trade and make money even though Elliot Waves are purely subjective and have no objective existence.

It is equally possible to trade by astrology, numerology, or anything else as long as you use it as a guide not a rigid rule.

As for W. D. Gann he obviously had a deep interest in esoteric or occult mathematics which he put in the courses and books he sold. But I believe he had a much simpler trading method he used himself, and was flexible enough to go with the market, if it deviated from his theories.

There is only one source of information I regard as completely worthless and that is economists. I seriously believe more people have made money following Elliot Waves, numerology, and astrology than following the advice of economists.

Unless said economist has his hands on the controls of the Federal Reserve, and tips off his friends before turning the spigot.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Interesting but how do you trade it?


 Rusty if you were going to trade it just based on the bible prophecy each shimitah is suppose to get worse until the nation turns to god, This year is a Shemitah year next year is a super Shimitah. On the first day of Elule the trumpets are blown as a warning. I forget how many days they are blown. 7 seams to be an important number in the bible so between the first & 7th day of Elule buy puts on SPX for a move below the 09 lows before the end of 2016. Sept 15 is the 29 day of Elule so count back 29 days to get the date to load up. Might want to put on another short position on the last of the 4 blood moons as the are a warning of judgement.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I am basically bearish already and if the nation has to turn to God before things look up, could be bearish for a long time. Have been doing some bear options trades and they seem to be working so far.


----------

